# Editer doc depuis Mobile Me



## sharky (12 Juillet 2010)

Hello,

Pourriez vos svp partager vos avis sur les différents Apps qui permettent de modifier des docs Excel ou Word stockés sur Mobile Me (ou autre) depuis l'iPad ? Il y a en a qqunes maintenant et je ne sais laquelle choisir....

merci !


----------



## wayne (15 Juillet 2010)

C'est aussi une inquiétude pour moi. Je voudrais profiter de MobileMe mais mais je cherche. Quelles sont tes 1° idées?


----------



## sharky (15 Juillet 2010)

J'ai acheté Quick Office, c'est impeccable et apparement la meilleure solution pour le moment


----------



## wayne (15 Juillet 2010)

Meilleur que numbers et pages pour iPad?


----------



## ET80 (15 Juillet 2010)

Perso j utilise les applications iwork avec goodreader. C'est perfect


----------



## sharky (15 Juillet 2010)

wayne a dit:


> Meilleur que numbers et pages pour iPad?



oui. pour ce que j'ai lu la suite iwork pour ipad est pas encore au point, notamment pour relire des fichiers créer sur l'Ipad sur ton Mac ca ne fonctionne pas encore bien

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h43 ----------

Pour être complet, il y a aussi Office HD et Document To Go qui conviennent pour liPad, mais j'ai lu pas mal de tests et Quick Office semble le plus simple d'utilisation (mais ne lis pas encore les fichiers ppt)


----------



## wayne (15 Juillet 2010)

Par contre, quand je suis sur un document .xls ou .doc, si je l'exporte en pdf je ne sais pas ou il va se ranger. Impossible de le retrouver. La fonction recherche est trop sélective et ces fichiers restent introuvable. Tu fais comment?


----------



## sharky (15 Juillet 2010)

Ce qui est bien sous Quick Office c'est que tu as une navigation comme dans le finder, tu peux choisir ou tu enregistres tes docs, dans un dossier sur l'Ipad ou directement sur Mobile Me & Co


----------



## wayne (15 Juillet 2010)

Excellent. Je vais regarder de près, merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h47 ----------

Moi, j'aimerais pouvoir travailler directement sur un fichier de Mobile Me, et/ou synchroniser en arrière plan entre mon ficher sur l'ordi et son alterEgo sur Mobile Me.
iWork ne le permet pas. Si on ouvre un fichier de Mobile Me avec Numbers, par exemple, il l'enregistre sur l'ipad et, après avoir travaille dessus, il faut l'exporter on ne sait trop ou, mais pas sur Mobile Me! Avec Quick Office, peux tu travailler directement sur iDisk? On m'a parlé de DropBox et de Document To Go. Quelqu'un a-t-il un avis sur ces 2 dernières appli?


----------



## sharky (15 Juillet 2010)

wayne a dit:


> Excellent. Je vais regarder de près, merci
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h47 ----------
> 
> ...



oui avec Quick Office (et Document To Go), tu travaille directement sur le doc qui est sur ton serveur (Mobile Me, DropBox, ...) de façon transparente.


----------



## wayne (15 Juillet 2010)

Ces fonctions seront peut-être intégrées a OS4 en septembre!.... Enfin, bon, et pour quick office, sur l'apps store, on voit que ça peut même synchroniser, super. Toi tu travaille avec Dropbox ou Mobile Me?, as-tu pris la version Premium? Faut-t-il installe t aussi Quick office sur son Mac et son PC( j'en ai un au bureau) ?


----------



## sharky (15 Juillet 2010)

J'utilise Neo Office sur le Mac et Mobile Me sur lequel je stocke tous mes fichiers. Ca me permet de pouvoir les éditer sur n'importe quel Mac, PC ou smartphone


----------



## wayne (15 Juillet 2010)

Je te dérange une derniere fois. ( je suis au bord de la muret suis si bien au soleil avec ce joujou)

Vaut-il mieux prendre la version premium?


----------



## sharky (15 Juillet 2010)

Tu dois prendre Quick Office Connect Mobile pour avoir la synchro avec Mobile Me


----------



## wayne (15 Juillet 2010)

sharky a dit:


> Tu dois prendre Quick Office Connect Mobile pour avoir la synchro avec Mobile Me



Merci, tu m'as mis sur la voie.


----------

